# Horror image



## kanuski (Sep 24, 2013)

Greetings,
To set my photos apart from other photographers, I would like to create images that tell a story. To help me get started on this goal, the local acting club is going to work with me to create some suspenseful, scary photos. We will start by recreating some classic horror movie images. We want to create images that will send a shiver down your spine. I need some help deciding which scenes to recreate. I am finding that in most movies single clips do not tell enough of the story to be scary. It needs to be an image that makes us believe that something bad is about to happen. 
I have found a couple that I think may work.
1. Kathy Bates holding the sledge hammer in Misery.  link
2. Janet Leigh screaming in the shower in Psycho.  link
Any others that you think would work?
Then we will create some of our own scenes. I am also interested in seeing images that others have taken.


----------



## tegeltka (Sep 25, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Kubrick stare.


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 25, 2013)

I rarely step into this sub-forum, but when I saw the word horror I had to take a peek!

Instead of the above demonic face of Jack Nicholson from _The Shining_, I would chose the shrieking face of Shelley Duvall as the axe is swinging through the bathroom door. This is clearly_ impending_ horror.


----------

